# twitter twatter



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

anyone here twitter????
ive just started , even though i had an account before i forgot about it

i just dont get the big fuss over it, or am i missing something???


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have an account, i have a look and be nebby at some celebs, but i think its crap other than that lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

hello hun ive never used it as i dont think i would have many followers lol and dont really know what its all about


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah thats my sentiments exactly lol
its weird, i dont feel like stalking the celebs all day ........... just all night


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lol i might join up and become your fan heheheh and stalk you


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Elzz said:


> yeah thats my sentiments exactly lol
> its weird, i dont feel like stalking the celebs all day ........... just all night


ive just discovered that Tom from Mcfly has put his xmas tree up....all i thought was What a T***! lol

That really is all its usefull for.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have the time!!!!

Keeping up on PF is a full-time job as it is without adding more stuff to be watching...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

ha ha ha a crimbo tree... lol how interesting im sure some lovely girlies were all like awwww how lovely lol
and hope yes you should
and anyone else who wants to know when im having a cuppa, or just got up and is having toast lol
els666


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a twitter account, have a good few thousand tweets too 
I follow a few friends and keep in touch with some of them via twitter.
Otherwise I just tweet random crap and I don't think anyone pays attention to my tweets bar a special person and a few others, you could say it's like talking to yourself


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I have a twitter account, have a good few thousand tweets too
> I follow a few friends and keep in touch with some of them via twitter.
> Otherwise I just tweet random crap and I don't think anyone pays attention to my tweets bar a special person and a few others, you could say it's like talking to yourself


oohhhh im good at that :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

you have to add me so we can do piss take tweets :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> you have to add me so we can do piss take tweets :thumbup:


whats your twitter name then i shall add you i can piss take for wales :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i will have a look later and make an account see what im missing heheheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

hope said:


> i will have a look later and make an account see what im missing heheheheh


well thats obvious............me of course lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

ive joined so i shall have a look and see how to add you hehehe


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well if anyone would like to follow me and watch me talk to myself, my twitter name is @Emzii_ox


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

mines easier els666 just add it ill add you i think lol oir maybe not 
or maybe ill just rant here
or i could rant on fb and here and twitter it too
omg have i enough time in my life i wonder
i doubt it lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

elzz and emzie im following you both


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ha ha ha a crimbo tree... lol how interesting im sure some lovely girlies were all like awwww how lovely lol
> and hope yes you should
> and anyone else who wants to know when im having a cuppa, or just got up and is having toast lol
> els666


I've just been for a wee...


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

hope said:


> elzz and emzie im following you both


Thanks 
I'll follow back
Elzz I'm following you


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

hope said:


> elzz and emzie im following you both


cool i tweeted you hahahaha this is soooo sad


snoopydo returned said:


> I've just been for a wee...


omg and....... come on dont give me half a story with your tweet 


EmzieAngel said:


> Thanks
> I'll follow back
> Elzz I'm following you


ill do the same :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Thanks
> I'll follow back
> Elzz I'm following you


I'm on there too But no idea how to go about using it


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> I'm on there too But no idea how to go about using it


come on follow the tweeting tweeters lol


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just a word of warning, I tend to tweet lyrics a lot, which sometimes express how I feel at the time  Or just because it's a bit random haha.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

snoopydo returned said:


> I'm on there too But no idea how to go about using it


It's easy once you get the hang of it.
What part of it are you stuck on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Just a word of warning, I tend to tweet lyrics a lot, which sometimes express how I feel at the time  Or just because it's a bit random haha.


note to self ignore some random tweets :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> note to self ignore some random tweets :lol:


Haha, didn't I just tell you I practically talk to myself? 
Which means, there will probably be a lot of random tweets :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Elzz said:


> whats your twitter name then i shall add you i can piss take for wales :thumbup:


Shickels85

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> Shickels85
> 
> :thumbup:


off to add another yapper :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im following you both


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> It's easy once you get the hang of it.
> What part of it are you stuck on?


I get stuck from the logging on stage what do you do next?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> im following you both


pending??? come on woman dont keep me waiting i want to see how hot you have your bath water :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm following you Elz.:thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> im following you both


Thanks for the follow, I've sent a follow request


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Elzz said:


> pending??? come on woman dont keep me waiting i want to see how hot you have your bath water :lol:


hahaha theres not much on there from me to be honest, but im gonna start just for you! 

Its not given me a request yet...give it chance


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> I'm following you Elz.:thumbup:


me you too dan x


vickie1985 said:


> hahaha theres not much on there from me to be honest, but im gonna start just for you!
> 
> Its not given me a request yet...give it chance


yeah yeah excuses excuses i know what your trying to do

on a random i just tweeted ricky gervais :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

done done done done done!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Elzz said:


> me you too dan x
> 
> yeah yeah excuses excuses i know what your trying to do
> 
> on a random i just tweeted ricky gervais :lol:


i noticed...you put feet instead of knees!! hahahahaha


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

snoopydo returned said:


> I get stuck from the logging on stage what do you do next?


Ok, well you can follow people, you do this by clicking on 'Who To Follow' then can type peoples twitter names in the search box, or search for celebrities by searching their names and then you can click on the follow button.

Also on your home page you can type in the box, just to say what you're doing, what you're thinking etc, or anything random lol, and you can also tweet people by typing ' @ ' and their twitter name, like to tweet me you'd have to type @Emzii_ox

I guess that doesn't really help much, it is hard to explain, but I hope it helps a little.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Elzz said:


> me you too dan x
> 
> yeah yeah excuses excuses i know what your trying to do
> 
> on a random i just tweeted ricky gervais :lol:


Gasser just going to go on twitter now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> i noticed...you put feet instead of knees!! hahahahaha


ohh balls :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

iPad again. My last post meant to say yaaaaay not gasser my iPad corrected me again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> iPad again. My last post meant to say yaaaaay not gasser my iPad corrected me again.


yeah my iphone does that it says i love you when its meant to say
go die MF 
:lol:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Thanks
> I'll follow back
> Elzz I'm following you


loving the twitter im following some celeb's hehehe


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

hope said:


> loving the twitter im following some celeb's hehehe


Lol, isn't it fun stalking these celebs, I mean following


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

hope said:


> loving the twitter im following some celeb's hehehe


im kinda getting hooked and you can be here same time
result :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Ok, well you can follow people, you do this by clicking on 'Who To Follow' then can type peoples twitter names in the search box, or search for celebrities by searching their names and then you can click on the follow button.
> 
> Also on your home page you can type in the box, just to say what you're doing, what you're thinking etc, or anything random lol, and you can also tweet people by typing ' @ ' and their twitter name, like to tweet me you'd have to type @Emzii_ox
> 
> I guess that doesn't really help much, it is hard to explain, but I hope it helps a little.


Thank you I will try that I will practice on a few celebs my name is mollymoo ''my Daughters nickname atthe time I signed up'' But you would'nt find anything going on on my twitter as I honestly did'nt know what to to once in there


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Elzz said:


> yeah my iphone does that it says i love you when its meant to say
> go die MF
> :lol:


My iPad tries to swear honest if I don't see it right away I have to edit fast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> Thank you I will try that I will practice on a few celebs my name is mollymoo ''my Daughters nickname atthe time I signed up'' But you would'nt find anything going on on my twitter as I honestly did'nt know what to to once in there


im going to add you lol:thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i know what stalker's are we but good i know who is stalking me heheheheh would be funny if i need a poo would i have to tweet that being in the tweeting world pmsl


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

hope said:


> i know what stalker's are we but good i know who is stalking me heheheheh would be funny if i need a poo would i have to tweet that being in the tweeting world pmsl


I wouldn't dare tweet something like that.
Maybe I need to live a little


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry mollymoo is'nt my name it's wait for it dipsydaisydo Don't ask why as I've no idea :scared:I'm having ago a twiiter now


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

hope said:


> i know what stalker's are we but good i know who is stalking me heheheheh would be funny if i need a poo would i have to tweet that being in the tweeting world pmsl


yeah u have to tweet everything...... 
well not everything some things to be kept to the imagination :aureola:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I wouldn't dare tweet something like that.
> Maybe I need to live a little


lol how funny would that be hehehehe i only have 2 followers so its all good heheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> Sorry mollymoo is'nt my name it's wait for it dipsydaisydo Don't ask why as I've no idea :scared:I'm having ago a twiiter now


done :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

hope said:


> lol how funny would that be hehehehe i only have 2 followers so its all good heheheh


so far if i become famous of course they will allw ant you to be friends with them too hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> yeah u have to tweet everything......
> well not everything some things to be kept to the imagination :aureola:


so dont tweet things like going for a quickie be bk in 5 heheheheh or mabe 3 lol


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i have twitter https://twitter.com/#!/N_E_A_L_


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

snoopydo returned said:


> Sorry mollymoo is'nt my name it's wait for it dipsydaisydo Don't ask why as I've no idea :scared:I'm having ago a twiiter now


I've followed you


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

hope said:


> lol how funny would that be hehehehe i only have 2 followers so its all good heheheh


Lol, well I have about 80, some of which I'm very close to, they might get worried


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

hope said:


> so dont tweet things like going for a quickie be bk in 5 heheheheh or mabe 3 lol


including cigarette :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I did'nt know who to follow so I typed Charlie the risk as he lives here in coventry so I've manage to do something on there at least.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

snoopydo returned said:


> Well I did'nt know who to follow so I typed Charlie the risk as he lives here in coventry so I've manage to do something on there at least.


Ahh cool, didn't realise you were from Coventry.
Someone I know is good friends with Charlie


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> Well I did'nt know who to follow so I typed Charlie the risk as he lives here in coventry so I've manage to do something on there at least.


type in els666 thats me lol


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

Elzz said:


> type in els666 thats me lol


ok I'll do it now..I' following you now I think


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I should also point out, I listen to a lot of German music and quote German lyrics at times, so I'm sorry if you don't understand a word I say haha.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> including cigarette :thumbup:


oh yeas forgot the cigarette hehehehehe


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I think I should also point out, I listen to a lot of German music and quote German lyrics at times, so I'm sorry if you don't understand a word I say haha.


i shall play you at your own game and translate some lyrics myself heheheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> oh yeas forgot the cigarette hehehehehe


ahhh best ciggie ive ever had


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

hope said:


> i shall play you at your own game and translate some lyrics myself heheheheh


Haha, good on ya


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i shall play you at your own game and translate some lyrics myself heheheheh


well if ya all doing that im going to go welsh on ya lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

im jjust uploading a pic as i did not know i was an egg lol


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Elzz said:


> anyone here twitter????
> ive just started , even though i had an account before i forgot about it
> 
> i just dont get the big fuss over it, or am i missing something???


I use it. But I posted one post in february, forgot all about it then tried to register this month to find I already had.


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

This is Strange I've not done anything on there untill tonight but when I looked at my profile It says I've said things that I have not and that I'm following people who Idon't even know whats that all about.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I am off to bed now 
I'll probs end up tweeting though, as I do it via text haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> im jjust uploading a pic as i did not know i was an egg lol


why change the pic then


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> I use it. But I posted one post in february, forgot all about it then tried to register this month to find I already had.


thats what i did the other day been there since o9 lol i didnt know


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

good night emzie sweet dreams 


ells i have now changed photo to the wonderful me


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> good night emzie sweet dreams
> 
> ells i have now changed photo to the wonderful me


ive seen it u sexy beast you :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> This is Strange I've not done anything on there untill tonight but when I looked at my profile It says I've said things that I have not and that I'm following people who Idon't even know whats that all about.


ohh i dont know unless your forgetful


----------



## snoopydo returned (Nov 17, 2011)

nooo its people and such I don't know and things that I would say.It's too confusing for me to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> nooo its people and such I don't know and things that I would say.It's too confusing for me to be honest.


its people your following i think if that makes sense


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

i love a tweet!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i love a tweet!


yeah right up ur arse


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Elzz said:


> yeah right up ur arse


dont tell everyone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

snoopydo returned said:


> nooo its people and such I don't know and things that I would say.It's too confusing for me to be honest.


Random people you don't know follow you. If you like I will talk you through it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> dont tell everyone!


they all know


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

elzz how funny are we lol i just told the oh and he said i was sad hehehehe 

nothink sad about being an undercover celebrity is there


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> elzz how funny are we lol i just told the oh and he said i was sad hehehehe
> 
> nothink sad about being an undercover celebrity is there


of course not.. and tell him to go play with his tanks :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

il post my twitter thingy up...and you can all follow me.....im very interesting!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

go on then whats it ?? the more followers the better


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> go on then whats it ?? the more followers the better


erm....i dont know....il post it soon!....keep em peeled!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> go on then whats it ?? the more followers the better


lol i think following my dog max would be more interesting


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

im on elzz page if you are on there ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> im on elzz page if you are on there ???


dont be ridiculous :lol:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> lol i think following my dog max would be more interesting


i changed my back ground and that got the idear from you :thumbup: uploaded mememememe lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> im on elzz page if you are on there ???


no im not!...my page is a white knuckle ride......do you think you could cope!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i changed my back ground and that got the idear from you :thumbup: uploaded mememememe lol


ill go see now :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

thats vile im not one for white knuckle ride but im sure there is some out there who is


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> thats vile im not one for white knuckle ride but im sure there is some out there who is


let me know who they are!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i changed my back ground and that got the idear from you :thumbup: uploaded mememememe lol


very swish madam :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

thanks hun there the only good photos of me heheheh the rest are like ive been dragged through a bush backwards heheheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> thanks hun there the only good photos of me heheheh the rest are like ive been dragged through a bush backwards heheheheh


doubtful you look awesome dont think u could look bad lady :thumbup:
and twitooorr has gone quiet brb off to tweet lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

ive just tweeted lol how funny


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> ive just tweeted lol how funny


i think we're rather sad now hope


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lol its good to tweet  lol i did not know what i was missing :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

im on twitter as @pimblett2009


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> im on twitter as @pimblett2009


off to add you too me twitter twatter list :thumbup:
im addicted can you telll :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a twitter account i go through days of being o lots and not at all i admit but there is lots of good stuff to be "won" if you know what your doing.. a good one for you Elzz would be lostintv (@tvaudience) tweet about free tickets for shows ect i got some for John Bishops Britain when in Manchester last year and they sent out details on becomming a contestant for the show red and black ect 
Mines XxZoeDitchxX


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

Elzz said:


> anyone here twitter????
> ive just started , even though i had an account before i forgot about it
> 
> i just dont get the big fuss over it, or am i missing something???


i have one,and i think it is very interesting


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I have a twitter account i go through days of being o lots and not at all i admit but there is lots of good stuff to be "won" if you know what your doing.. a good one for you Elzz would be lostintv (@tvaudience) tweet about free tickets for shows ect i got some for John Bishops Britain when in Manchester last year and they sent out details on becomming a contestant for the show red and black ect
> Mines XxZoeDitchxX


ill go add that now too thanks chick xx


jallytony said:


> i have one,and i think it is very interesting


ahhh do you have thousands of adoring fans lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

ve added a few...off and running!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> ve added a few...off and running!:thumbup:


yeah its called jogging on mate :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Elzz said:


> yeah its called jogging on mate :lol:


bore off!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> bore off!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww poor you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

i need followers now....pm for details!.....one at a time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i need followers now....pm for details!.....one at a time!


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha as i said stand up comedian


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Not bothered about chasing celebrities so wouldn't go on twitter and can't see the attraction, but each to their own though


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Not bothered about chasing celebrities so wouldn't go on twitter and can't see the attraction, but each to their own though


its kind of addictive al.... well sort of ... ant and dec are well funny on it, and they do make me laugh on telly too :thumbup:
oh edit
and keith lemon well funnyyyyyyy


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i need followers now....pm for details!.....one at a time!


You don't need followers, you need some help to find hell. Seriously think you have issues mate, first you attention seek for reps, then friends and now on twitter..... get a life off the computer man


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> You don't need followers, you need some help to find hell. Seriously think you have issues mate, first you attention seek for reps, then friends and now on twitter..... get a life off the computer man


perhaps you should worry about your own life!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> perhaps you should worry about your own life!


Hey mate, chill I thought you HAD a sense of humour; had a bad night and hung over again lol? You usually know when I am kidding even if it is true:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Hey mate, chill I thought you HAD a sense of humour; had a bad night and hung over again lol? You usually know when I am kidding even if it is true:yikes:


sorry alison....had a right pain in the arse annoying me today....theyve gone now:thumbup:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> sorry alison....had a right pain in the arse annoying me today....theyve gone now:thumbup:


Sit on a nail did you? Painful? Try a plug next time the pain is totally different you know. Who you upset now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Sit on a nail did you? Painful? Try a plug next time the pain is totally different you know. Who you upset now?


no one important......theyve gone now!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Sit on a nail did you? Painful? Try a plug next time the pain is totally different you know. Who you upset now?


ohhhh al i think he means me  :lol:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Why? are you a plug? or a nail? You nasty person you, shame on you for being able to upset people on a public forum

Come on Albert you give it out now take it:arf: Perhaps you just don't understand women after all we are more superior


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Why? are you a plug? or a nail? You nasty person you, shame on you for being able to upset people on a public forum
> 
> Come on Albert you give it out now take it:arf: Perhaps you just don't understand women after all we are more superior


:lol: i am a plug and its still in the socket 
he has me blocked :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Why? are you a plug? or a nail? You nasty person you, shame on you for being able to upset people on a public forum
> 
> Come on Albert you give it out now take it:arf: Perhaps you just don't understand women after all we are more superior


alls good.....marvelous thing the ignore button!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> alls good.....marvelous thing the ignore button!:thumbup:


i is amused :lol: even more so now lol
sorry Al slap my wrists lol


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> :lol: i am a plug and its still in the socket
> he has me blocked :lol:


A 13 amp at that Elzz:thumbup:, you win!!



albert 1970 said:


> alls good.....marvelous thing the ignore button!:thumbup:


Simple isn't it when you try? Now you can get on with your life :ciappa::sneaky2::rolleyes5:. The moral of this story is " if you haven't got the guts to put something out there publicly about someone then don't send it by pm - in this life you need morals and a brain" - Al Lynton 2011 Sadly the woman IS the superior being and time certain men realised that the better, Albert!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> A 13 amp at that Elzz:thumbup:, you win!!
> 
> Simple isn't it when you try? Now you can get on with your life :ciappa::sneaky2::rolleyes5:. The moral of this story is " if you haven't got the guts to put something out there publicly about someone then don't send it by pm - in this life you need morals and a brain" - Al Lynton 2011 Sadly the woman IS the superior being and time certain men realised that the better, Albert!


dont unerstand any of thatother than getting on wth life....which is what im gona do!:thumbup:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> dont unerstand any of thatother than getting on wth life....which is what im gona do!:thumbup:


In simple terms then just for Albert:

you pressed the ignore button so that has solved your "issues" with another member

Don't start an unsuitable situation with someone innappropriate to the forum.

Don't send anything by pm that you wouldn't have written on the forum because that shows you don't have the guts. If I have a gripe with someone I find it better to say it to them openly rather than sneekily behind the scenes.

Treat everyone with the same courtesy that you would like returned and that way then the forum flows nicer and finally:

Think before you type - it is easier to offend than to back track even if you offended unintentionally.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> In simple terms then just for Albert:
> 
> you pressed the ignore button so that has solved your "issues" with another member
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice.....i really dont need it...i know how to conduct myself!.......my advice to you is ......some things you dont understand.....so best to stay out of!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

back on to twitter i just added you all... nearly you all...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

followed ya back chick
now tell me on there whats for dinner?? :lol:
im a celeb spotter now.. me and hope were pretend celebs last night on ther
eyes i know sadness of my life lol


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks for the advice.....i really dont need it...i know how to conduct myself!.......my advice to you is ......some things you dont understand.....so best to stay out of!


I say what I see and know what I know so am quite entitled to stay "in it" thanks. Not one to tolerate a bully or bullying, nope not me. I suppose we all have different levels of standards in life and some are obvously not as high as others, never mind it can't be helped lol

Now back to twitter again, think I might take a looksy and follow a few :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> I say what I see and know what I know so am quite entitled to stay "in it" thanks. Not one to tolerate a bully or bullying, nope not me. I suppose we all have different levels of standards in life and some are obvously not as high as others, never mind it can't be helped lol
> 
> Now back to twitter again, think I might take a looksy and follow a few :thumbup:


come follow me im well interesting

NOT :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> I say what I see and know what I know so am quite entitled to stay "in it" thanks. Not one to tolerate a bully or bullying, nope not me. I suppose we all have different levels of standards in life and some are obvously not as high as others, never mind it can't be helped lol
> 
> Now back to twitter again, think I might take a looksy and follow a few :thumbup:


youve clearly gotthe wrong end of the stick...thats why its best to keep out........anyway.....its not important enough to waste my time on anymore


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

@BSMequestrian if anyone wants to follow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> @BSMequestrian if anyone wants to follow!


off i go i shall follow like your a celeb lol


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

hope said:


> thanks hun there the only good photos of me heheheh the rest are like ive been dragged through a bush backwards heheheheh


You are very good looking Kelz, are you a model?

Your twitter is Kelly Marie (@Rottiegirlkelly) reddich?


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> no im not!...my page is a white knuckle ride......do you think you could cope!


You haven't even tweeted yet Phil, not much of a white knuckle ride....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> @BSMequestrian if anyone wants to follow!


staking you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> staking you


ohhhhh is twitter the new way to stalk people legally?????

ohhhhhh i love it :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ohhhhh is twitter the new way to stalk people legally?????
> 
> ohhhhhh i love it :thumbup:


i didnt even put stalk did i? i put stake! im not a vampire killer!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> i didnt even put stalk did i? i put stake! im not a vampire killer!


im so blind i thought u put stalk lol
sorry some weirdo was stalking me now its gone :thumbup: twittoooooorrrrrr is a new world these celebs have alot of time on their hands to be twittering like this


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

snifferdog said:


> You haven't even tweeted yet Phil, not much of a white knuckle ride....


hang on sniffer.....the ride hasnt started yet!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> hang on sniffer.....the ride hasnt started yet!


It will in about 10 minutes here when my afternoons dose of drugs kick in; ya want some Albert? I can share.................but I won't sorry lol.

Right I AM going on twitter now coz feeling left out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> It will in about 10 minutes here when my afternoons dose of drugs kick in; ya want some Albert? I can share.................but I won't sorry lol.
> 
> Right I AM going on twitter now coz feeling left out.


i dont do drugs.....my body is a temple!.....follow me alison!


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> hang on sniffer.....the ride hasnt started yet!


When does the RIDE start?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

snifferdog said:


> When does the RIDE start?


soon!!!!need a few more first.....to enjoy the ride!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> It will in about 10 minutes here when my afternoons dose of drugs kick in; ya want some Albert? I can share.................but I won't sorry lol.
> 
> Right I AM going on twitter now coz feeling left out.


come on im waiting lol


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Please follow me on twitter as I have done it! Even befuddled by drugs (prescription ones only Mr Albert thank you) I have succeeded, just call me a budgie teehee. Sorry anyway, name is @AlisonLynton and can you tell me your usernames on here so i know whose who please coz I am thick you know


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Please follow me on twitter as I have done it! Even befuddled by drugs (prescription ones only Mr Albert thank you) I have succeeded, just call me a budgie teehee. Sorry anyway, name is @AlisonLynton and can you tell me your usernames on here so i know whose who please coz I am thick you know


al cant find you have tyou verified your account??????


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Please follow me on twitter as I have done it! Even befuddled by drugs (prescription ones only Mr Albert thank you) I have succeeded, just call me a budgie teehee. Sorry anyway, name is @AlisonLynton and can you tell me your usernames on here so i know whose who please coz I am thick you know


cant find you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

followed you back lady :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

yep Im there Albert!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> yep Im there Albert!


awwwwww....cant find you!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> awwwwww....cant find you!


why can't you? Elzz managed it? Useless boy Lol.

Who are you and I will search and follow you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> yep Im there Albert!


Did you verify your account. Don't think peeps will find you if you haven't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> why can't you? Elzz managed it? Useless boy Lol.
> 
> Who are you and I will search and follow you


take care on that lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

got you alison!!!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep yep that is good. Hey this is something else to keep me busy when resting in the daytime; I will never get anything done now you know between here and tweeting


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Yep yep that is good. Hey this is something else to keep me busy when resting in the daytime; I will never get anything done now you know between here and tweeting


and the wine :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

i still havnt got any followers


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

oh god is he going to turn my thread into an attention seeking one for himself now too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i still havnt got any followers


could be worse, you could have random people following you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> could be worse, you could have random people following you.


id love that......anyone will do!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> id love that......anyone will do!


maybe people are trying to tell you something though


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> maybe people are trying to tell you something though


do you reckon ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> do you reckon ?


aye. shite should be kept in the cess pit


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all.
I have gone through and followed people who have posted their twitter names.
In case you don't know who I am, I'm @Emzii_ox


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Albert you little liar! I am following you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> aye. shite should be kept in the cess pit


erm...aye....i think.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Albert you little liar! I am following you


shame on you lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Albert you little liar! I am following you


it says i havnyt got any followers!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I think my whole twitter feed is you all chatting to each other


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

but I'm talking to you on there and on mine it shows you following me and me following you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> but I'm talking to you on there and on mine it shows you following me and me following you


i know....still says i have 0 followers!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I think my whole twitter feed is you all chatting to each other


thats cause we're cool and thats how we roll... join in


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> thats cause we're cool and thats how we roll... join in


yeah man
passes the drink round and pipe 
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I think my whole twitter feed is you all chatting to each other


but u loves us of course lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont think i spoke to any of you before today


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> but u loves us of course lol


Of course I do


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont think i spoke to any of you before today


excuse me 
u so have


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh albert such a shame you want to unfollow me already!

if its any consolation you were never even following me, nor i you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Of course I do


oi leave the wink thankyou


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thought about joining twitter a few year back...couldn't even work out how to log on and register......so i gave up...:lol: :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> oi leave the wink thankyou


 I'm sorry


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Thought about joining twitter a few year back...couldn't even work out how to log on and register......so i gave up...:lol: :lol:


paddyjulie helloooooooooooo where have you been the alcohol is to your left please grab a glass and join in :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> oh albert such a shame you want to unfollow me already!
> 
> if its any consolation you were never even following me, nor i you.


you really are a dreadfull bore......pleas ignore me....i try to you......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I'm sorry


much better how rude of you to suggest you do not love me


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> much better how rude of you to suggest you do not love me


 The wink is a good thing, it could be more than love 

I did not say that


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Elzz said:


> paddyjulie helloooooooooooo where have you been the alcohol is to your left please grab a glass and join in :thumbup:


off out soon, for a few hours to a christening...there will be plenty of glass grabbing there :lol:

and when i get home no doubt...:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> you really are a dreadfull bore......pleas ignore me....i try to......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


ah so it's only in your ignoring of yourself that you bug us?

i love that you love me so much when it's me that started you on your green journey after you made such a lovely first impression.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> ah so it's only in your ignoring of yourself that you bug us?
> 
> i love that you love me so much when it's me that started you on your green journey after you made such a lovely first impression.


you seem to wish to dig me out all the time.....just dont see the point.....if you dont like me...just ignore me...that way theads dont get ruined


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> you seem to wish to dig me out all the time.....just dont see the point.....if you dont like me...just ignore me...that way theads dont get ruined


how do i dig you out all the time?
im hardly here!
and rarely talk to you and normally bypass the thread you frequent but thats nothing to do with you.

i made one comment (ok so it was extended over 2 posts) in one thread!

i think you're really a woman in disguise taking offense like that and/or have me mistaken with someone else


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> you seem to wish to dig me out all the time.....just dont see the point.....if you dont like me...just ignore me...that way theads dont get ruined


it ruined the moment you posted on it
oopssp you cnat see it
anyone like to quote me thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> how do i dig you out all the time?
> im hardly here!
> and rarely talk to you and normally bypass the thread you frequent but thats nothing to do with you.
> 
> ...


if thats the case...im sorry!can we be fwends:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> it ruined the moment you posted on it
> oopssp you cnat see it
> anyone like to quote me thanks


d'aww, you're mean!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> off out soon, for a few hours to a christening...there will be plenty of glass grabbing there :lol:
> 
> and when i get home no doubt...:thumbup:


ohhhh no fun for me tonight then no paddster to keep me company
:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ohhhh no fun for me tonight then no paddster to keep me company
> :thumbup:


:shocked:
like we're not good enough for you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> d'aww, you're mean!


lol thanks chick


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ohhhh no fun for me tonight then no paddster to keep me company
> :thumbup:


A few pints of my fav. tipple mr smith..then i will be home...Daughter dont want to miss i'm a celebrity :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> :shocked:
> like we're not good enough for you?


ohhhh of course you are
i meant alcohol u cant drink alcohol ur on pillsssssssssss


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> A few pints of my fav. tipple mr smith..then i will be home...Daughter dont want to miss i'm a celebrity :mad2:


i love a good old paddyjulie drunk comments lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i love a good old paddyjulie drunk comments lol


lmao!!!! i cringe in the morning if i dare read back :lol: :lol:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

hellooo there people lol wow i have 8 followers lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> lmao!!!! i cringe in the morning if i dare read back :lol: :lol:


never read back lol or delete in the morning hahahhahaaha


hope said:


> hellooo there people lol wow i have 8 followers lol


hopster i know ive noticed and they are all from pf apart from the porn stars i blocked them lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> hellooo there people lol wow i have 8 followers lol


follow me follow me!please.......ive only got 2!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

right i'm offski...see ya all later ...play nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

whats that song i have in my head an abba one
desperadooooooooooooo humming the words though i dont know them lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> follow me follow me!please.......ive only got 2!


i already have lol


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

hope said:


> i already have lol


Are you a model, Kels?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i already have lol


woooop!!!!!3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

snifferdog said:


> Are you a model, Kels?


if shes not she should be right :thumbup:


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

Elzz said:


> if shes not she should be right :thumbup:


DEFFO.......... :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

snifferdog said:


> Are you a model, Kels?


i was but stopped after having my daughter to much travelling heheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i was but stopped after having my daughter to much travelling heheheh


you shal now be known as the hottie with the rottie!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i was but stopped after having my daughter to much travelling heheheh


thats a shame cause you are a stunner :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> you shal now be known as the hottie with the rottie!


pmsl thanks for that


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> thats a shame cause you are a stunner :thumbup:


arr thanks hun i was also 6 month pregnant in them photos heheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> arr thanks hun i was also 6 month pregnant in them photos heheheh


god dman your OH is a lucky guy :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> god dman your OH is a lucky guy :thumbup:


i do love him to bits heheheheh he is very lucky lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i do love him to bits heheheheh he is very lucky lol


as long as he gets off mw3 lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> as long as he gets off mw3 lol


he is on it as we speek lol i brought him it heheheh and saint's row 3 grrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> he is on it as we speek lol i brought him it heheheh and saint's row 3 grrrrrr


yupppppp ur offically an XBOX360 widow
like me lol


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

hope said:


> i was but stopped after having my daughter to much travelling heheheh


Do you have horses? Or horse ride?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Rarely go on Twitter...mostly use it when the bike racing is on of a weekend, lots of the racers and a few of the commentators i follow on there so its handy for up to the minute news...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im on it.. have quite a few on from here  .. i use it mostly for stalking celebs lol .. i do have one genuine one following me to :thumbup:

i use it for updates on my fave music stars...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ohhhh of course you are
> i meant alcohol u cant drink alcohol ur on pillsssssssssss


im drinking anyway.
but you dont want to see me drunk :nonod:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

snifferdog said:


> Do you have horses? Or horse ride?


i used to lol god you freaking me out now lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i used to lol god you freaking me out now lol


hope....do you.........no...im not asking that!...


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> hope....do you.........no...im not asking that!...


you dirty sod


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> im on it.. have quite a few on from here  .. i use it mostly for stalking celebs lol .. i do have one genuine one following me to :thumbup:
> 
> i use it for updates on my fave music stars...


I keep meaning to tweet you lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> im on it.. have quite a few on from here  .. i use it mostly for stalking celebs lol .. i do have one genuine one following me to :thumbup:
> 
> i use it for updates on my fave music stars...


ermmmm hello me
els666 :thumbup:



metame said:


> im drinking anyway.
> but you dont want to see me drunk :nonod:


yes i do
:lol:



hope said:


> i used to lol god you freaking me out now lol


hmmmm wonder who that is


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> you dirty sod


what!!!!!was gona ask if you like cooking?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> yes i do
> :lol:


you really really dont


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> you really really dont


awww your such a spoil sport lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

hmmmm wonder who that is[/QUOTE]

dare i say  lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

metame said:


> im drinking anyway.
> but you dont want to see me drunk :nonod:


:hand::hand::hand:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> hmmmm wonder who that is


dare i say  lol[/QUOTE]

ermmmm well do you have a court injunction out on someone ???


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> what!!!!!was gona ask if you like cooking?


i dont like doing anythink anymore i have decided i want to become a fat slob who has to be lifted out the house by a crain


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> dare i say  lol


ermmmm well do you have a court injunction out on someone ???[/QUOTE]

lol how funny you know whos got me thinking snifferdog asking me questions like they know me


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Is anyone elses twitter being almighty slow?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> :hand::hand::hand:


:001_tt2:.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

C'mon guys..kiss and make up! You know you love eachother really! What was it?..you love to hate eachother? 

You will be slobbering all over eachother again next week :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Is anyone elses twitter being almighty slow?


Mine has been funny all day for some reason.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> Mine has been funny all day for some reason.


Ahh so it's not just me
Mines been like this since yesterday, it's a bit frustrating.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Is anyone elses twitter being almighty slow?


mine was about an hour ago but my head hurts to be flicking bk and forth pages so i came off it


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Ahh so it's not just me
> Mines been like this since yesterday, it's a bit frustrating.


Same here and still being awkward today. When it wants to behave I'll look for you.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> Same here and still being awkward today. When it wants to behave I'll look for you.


Aww thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww thanks


Not sure it's capable of finding anybody the way it s running at the minute.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> ermmmm well do you have a court injunction out on someone ???


lol how funny you know whos got me thinking snifferdog asking me questions like they know me [/QUOTE]
hahahahah thats what i thought maybe hes seen you on vouge :thumbup:



EmzieAngel said:


> Is anyone elses twitter being almighty slow?


mine has been for a couple of days ... thought it was my overload lol


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont think i spoke to any of you before today


Yes you've talked to me



Elzz said:


> excuse me
> u so have


Yep


Elzz said:


> paddyjulie helloooooooooooo where have you been the alcohol is to your left please grab a glass and join in :thumbup:


I've drunk all the wine and gone on to brandy and coke again so raise your lgasses girls to us all



albert 1970 said:


> you really are a dreadfull bore......pleas ignore me....i try to you......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





albert 1970 said:


> you seem to wish to dig me out all the time.....just dont see the point.....if you dont like me...just ignore me...that way theads dont get ruined


Come on now Albert let's not get all sensitive and grumpy again, you old coot



Elzz said:


> it ruined the moment you posted on it
> oopssp you cnat see it
> anyone like to quote me thanks


right, back to catching up on the next 6 pages


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

hope said:


> hellooo there people lol wow i have 8 followers lol


can you tell me your tag then I can follow you pls?



metame said:


> im drinking anyway.
> but you dont want to see me drunk :nonod:


yes we do lol



albert 1970 said:


> hope....do you.........no...im not asking that!...


Pervert



EmzieAngel said:


> Is anyone elses twitter being almighty slow?


yes mine is


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

ha ha ha Al stop it now lol
just get back on twitter we thought of it didnt we :thumbup:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ha ha ha Al stop it now lol
> just get back on twitter we thought of it didnt we :thumbup:


OK Boss **doffs cap and walks back to twitter**


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> OK Boss **doffs cap and walks back to twitter**


dont forget the wine glass :lol:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

alisonlyn im on elzz page rottiegirlkel i think thats my name heheheh


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

omfg i deserve a medal seeing as i just read though all 26 pages!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> alisonlyn im on elzz page rottiegirlkel i think thats my name heheheh


she is she is lol



lil muppet said:


> omfg i deserve a medal seeing as i just read though all 26 pages!!


 no medal here though will a big ol :thumbup: do ya x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

just look for smudgiesmum and thats me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> omfg i deserve a medal seeing as i just read though all 26 pages!!


you dont deserve a medal half as much as the people who CONRTIBUTED to the last 26 pages!

and you missed the banter today


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

im following you all lol and elzz it said i was not following you  so i had to re follow


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

im following loads...not sure who many of them are though!just added all of hopes lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> im following you all lol and elzz it said i was not following you  so i had to re follow


its playing up hunny mine keep switching on and off too lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> you dont deserve a medal half as much as the people who CONRTIBUTED to the last 26 pages!
> 
> and you missed the banter today


has been muchos fun today thanks loads peeps had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> im following loads...not sure who many of them are though!just added all of hopes lol!


stop stalking my people you


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> its playing up hunny mine keep switching on and off too lol


love your new pic on your twitter profile sexy momma


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> stop stalking my people you


sorry....i assumed they were all off here lol.......sowwy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> love your new pic on your twitter profile sexy momma


its the one in the black dress?? lost 2stone since then wooohooooo im now a size 12 
nearly at my size 10 now jan i hope :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> its the one in the black dress?? lost 2stone since then wooohooooo im now a size 12
> nearly at my size 10 now jan i hope :thumbup:


thats really good i wish i could put it on i just think it how active i am with the kids ,dogs ,cats housework god its never ending lol

and when im pregnant i only go oupto a size 10 and weigh 10 half stone  love being pregnant its the only time i have meat on me lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> sorry....i assumed they were all off here lol.......sowwy!


lol are they i never knew that


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> thats really good i wish i could put it on i just think it how active i am with the kids ,dogs ,cats housework god its never ending lol
> 
> and when im pregnant i only go oupto a size 10 and weigh 10 half stone  love being pregnant its the only time i have meat on me lol


you look stunning babe.... now shush... just cant wait now this last 4 weeks ive lost so much
so size 12 is now comfy lol, size 10 is a go by jan :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I wanna be a size 12


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

ive made a thread and noone has been on it lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> ive made a thread and noone has been on it lol


ill go now lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I wanna be a size 12


i wouldnt advise the way ive done it i did celebrity slim and ive lost 8lb this week alone 
but its a quick fix
and ive joined the gym, well paid my membership :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i wouldnt advise the way ive done it i did celebrity slim and ive lost 8lb this week alone
> but its a quick fix
> and ive joined the gym, well paid my membership :lol:


Lol, well be careful hun 
I've lost a total of 4 and a half stone, very slowly over the last couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> I wanna be a size 12





EmzieAngel said:


> Lol, well be careful hun
> I've lost a total of 4 and a half stone, very slowly over the last couple of years.


thats great i know i know imdoing it wrong but stress as well has helped lol
cant wait to show before and after pics, that dress is a size 14 lol , and im now a loose 12 woohooooo 
problem is my face looks thin to me now not used to it ha ha ha ha


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm davidc2k11 on there. Just tried to do a thumbup smiley on there then realised I wasn't on pf, think I spend too much time on here. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

this is outrageous!!!ive still only got 3 followers!:mad2:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Elzz said:


> thats great i know i know imdoing it wrong but stress as well has helped lol
> cant wait to show before and after pics, that dress is a size 14 lol , and im now a loose 12 woohooooo
> problem is my face looks thin to me now not used to it ha ha ha ha


Thanks, I have a fair bit to go still, but I think I'd be happy at size 14
Lol bless ya.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I wanna be a size 12


i'd be happy at 14/16 :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm davidc2k11 on there. Just tried to do a thumbup smiley on there then realised I wasn't on pf, think I spend too much time on here. :lol:


I nearly did that earlier tweeting the ordsall hall ghost.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> I nearly did that earlier tweeting the ordsall hall ghost.


Lol Great minds and all that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> Lol Great minds and all that.


Lol yeah.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

im bk just had to make oh a sausage sandwich  so made meself one yum yum


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> i'd be happy at 14/16 :/


Yeah, I think I'd be happy with that too.
Curvy girls for the win


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Yeah, I think I'd be happy with that too.
> Curvy girls for the win


i aint never gonna get there though


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

where is elzz heheheh


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> where is elzz heheheh


sorry on the phoine lol 
im here :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> i aint never gonna get there though


Aww, why is that hun?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> im bk just had to make oh a sausage sandwich  so made meself one yum yum


didnt know you oh liked sausages


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> didnt know you oh liked sausages


i should of tweeted it rosemary and tine herb ones lol nice they are


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww, why is that hun?


cause i's useless


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> cause i's useless


 You are not useless, gotta believe in yourself!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> cause i's useless


and oiiiiii u are not... x



hope said:


> i should of tweeted it rosemary and tine herb ones lol nice they are


ha ha hya yes you should have my OH had a big sausage sandwich jus t now lol


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't got a clue who anybody is on Twitter. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> I haven't got a clue who anybody is on Twitter. lol


well look for me if ya like im els666 :thumbup:
the devil incarnate


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> and oiiiiii u are not... x
> 
> ha ha hya yes you should have my OH had a big sausage sandwich jus t now lol


did he really ???  how funny lol


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Elzz said:


> well look for me if ya like im els666 :thumbup:
> the devil incarnate


I'm the angel incarnate. 

Ok, I'm not *that* well behaved. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> did he really ???  how funny lol


nooo i was talking about your tweet


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm the angel incarnate.
> 
> Ok, I'm not *that* well behaved. lol


ha ha ha ha are you sure... care to tell us more :aureola:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> You are not useless, gotta believe in yourself!





Elzz said:


> and oiiiiii u are not... x


no, i am. trust me on this one!

and no, Elz, i aint touched the vodka!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> nooo i was talking about your tweet


sorry im abit slllloooooowwwwwww lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> no, i am. trust me on this one!
> 
> and no, Elz, i aint touched the vodka!


ok phewww thought i was going to have yet another sleepless night lol



hope said:


> sorry im abit slllloooooowwwwwww lol


ill forgive you THIS ONCE :lol:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i can not tweet as my tweeting page is not loading lol


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Elzz said:


> ha ha ha ha are you sure... care to tell us more :aureola:


Lol Nothing too bad, just nobody's an angel.
I have fallen out with a sibling though but with very good reason.
I just wasn't as well behaved as I should have been when I was a kid, was till better behaved than my siblings though. :lol:

My bill at the supermarket did once come to £6.66 though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

hope said:


> i can not tweet as my tweeting page is not loading lol


noooooooooooooooooooooooo what are you going to do now then 


davidc said:


> Lol Nothing too bad, just nobody's an angel.
> I have fallen out with a sibling though but with very good reason.
> I just wasn't as well behaved as I should have been when I was a kid, was till better behaved than my siblings though. :lol:
> 
> My bill at the supermarket did once come to £6.66 though.


seee i knew it the devil in you


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm the angel incarnate.
> 
> Ok, I'm not *that* well behaved. lol


Pardon?


Elzz said:


> ha ha ha ha are you sure... care to tell us more :aureola:


He is a star.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> Pardon?
> 
> He is a star.


well i have to believe you dan :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ok phewww thought i was going to have yet another sleepless night lol
> 
> ill forgive you THIS ONCE :lol:


nah, you wouldnt have to have a sleepless night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> nah, you wouldnt have to have a sleepless night.


i would cause id be driving to yours ... well taxi.. as ive been drinking ohhh sod it ill get my private jet out :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

im going to try again and see if it works


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Elzz said:


> well i have to believe you dan :thumbup:


He wouldn't be here if I hadn't given him the link. He soon found out how addictive pf is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

not one rep...... after i kept you all occupied all day 
shocking


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> He wouldn't be here if I hadn't given him the link. He soon found out how addictive pf is.


good for you then dan xx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

yayayayay it works hehehehe


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> i would cause id be driving to yours ... well taxi.. as ive been drinking ohhh sod it ill get my private jet out :thumbup:


if tats the truth then dammit i just downed a whole bottle of vodka!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> if tats the truth then dammit i just downed a whole bottle of vodka!


ok hold on im calling the pilot now :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Elzz said:


> good for you then dan xx


Thanks. Knew each other before pf.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> Thanks. Knew each other before pf.:thumbup:


aww thats always nice :thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Pardon?
> 
> He is a star.


Well Elzz said she was the devil incarnate, so I joked I was the angel incarnate. lol
Thanks.  You are also a star. :001_wub:



danielled said:


> Thanks. Knew each other before pf.:thumbup:


Yeah, and I didn't even know about pf till you gave me the link. :thumbup:
I was really nervous about joining the course we met on too, almost backed out of it. Glad I didn't.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ok hold on im calling the pilot now :thumbup:


k thanks, need saving *cries*

actually i didnt even have my meds tonight cause of you and your alcohol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> k thanks, need saving *cries*
> 
> actually i didnt even have my meds tonight cause of you and your alcohol!


ok sexy doctor is coming too :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

davidc said:


> Well Elzz said she was the devil incarnate, so I joked I was the angel incarnate. lol
> Thanks.  You are also a star. :001_wub:
> 
> Yeah, and I didn't even know about pf till you gave me the link. :thumbup:
> I was really nervous about joining the course we met on too, almost backed out of it. Glad I didn't.


I'm glad you didn't back out too. Yeah I know it was a joke hence the smiley.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

ive resigned from twitter....dont get it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm on Twitter but don't really use it that much. I have two accounts. AnnsummersBecki which I use for my Ann Summers updates with offers etc & Beckiecowling which i have only just recently set up but as my friends usually only use facebook I dont really go on that one.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Elzz said:


> ok sexy doctor is coming too :thumbup:


awesome!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> ive resigned from twitter....dont get it!


new way to stalk celebs, post fb statuses and hold IM conversations!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> new way to stalk celebs, post fb statuses and hold IM conversations!


probably why i dont really get it!each to thier own!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

metame said:


> awesome!


on its way ... damn is it supposed to be flying this low i can see bald patches on men


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

what am i missing please fill me in on the goss peeps lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hope said:


> what am i missing please fill me in on the goss peeps lol


well metame is drinking vodka, no cained a bottle
now shes not supposed too, so im heading down there in my private jet (ive been drinking i cant drive ) she didnt take her pills, so a sexy doc is coming with me 
but the pilot is flying very low


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> well metame is drinking vodka, no cained a bottle
> now shes not supposed too, so im heading down there in my private jet (ive been drinking i cant drive ) she didnt take her pills, so a sexy doc is coming with me
> but the pilot is flying very low


oh no are you nearly there can not be one tweet down if anythink happens to metame  sexy doc ay is he out on 24 hour call outs as my head is killing big time need heeling myself


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hope said:


> oh no are you nearly there can not be one tweet down if anythink happens to metame  sexy doc ay is he out on 24 hour call outs as my head is killing big time need heeling myself


ohhh ok have to sort metame out .. then a quick stop off.. then we shall be with you :thumbup:
try putting your head in a bag of peas
works on burns


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Elzz said:


> well metame is drinking vodka, no cained a bottle
> now shes not supposed too, so im heading down there in my private jet (ive been drinking i cant drive ) she didnt take her pills, so a sexy doc is coming with me
> but the pilot is flying very low


Ah, I think I can clear things up for you. You've been drinking, so instead of getting into your private jet, you got into your private hovercraft by mistake that's why it's flying so low.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

davidc said:


> Ah, I think I can clear things up for you. You've been drinking, so instead of getting into your private jet, you got into your private hovercraft by mistake that's why it's flying so low.


ahhhhhh i thought i could see big blue balloons, was thinking the pilot just had extra baggage


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> ohhh ok have to sort metame out .. then a quick stop off.. then we shall be with you :thumbup:
> try putting your head in a bag of peas
> works on burns


lol its not burning its aching i need a head rub  sex normally get rid of them but not in the mood for it tonight lol but if it keeps up will have to


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hope said:


> lol its not burning its aching i need a head rub  sex normally get rid of them but not in the mood for it tonight lol but if it keeps up will have to


oh dear what a chore :lol:
i find with headaches loads of water helps
oh and my co codamols :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> oh dear what a chore :lol:
> i find with headaches loads of water helps
> oh and my co codamols :thumbup:


omg i just deleted what i said lol duhhhh hehehehe might have to take one soon as we got some lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hope said:


> omg i just deleted what i said lol duhhhh hehehehe might have to take one soon as we got some lol


take it and go to bed it defo will be gone...
and then take the pills too


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Elzz said:


> oh dear what a chore :lol:
> i find with headaches loads of water helps
> oh and my co codamols :thumbup:


I tried evey over the counter medication for my headaches, nothing worked. So I went to my doctor, nothing worked. The only thing that did work on me was Topamax but that's for migraines and not headaches, so maybe they were migraines.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> take it and go to bed it defo will be gone...
> and then take the pills too


im going to have to go soon as my eyes are hurting me lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

davidc said:


> I tried evey over the counter medication for my headaches, nothing worked. So I went to my doctor, nothing worked. The only thing that did work on me was Topamax but that's for migraines and not headaches, so maybe they were migraines.


the doc gives me tamazapan when they dont clear.. long story ... but works only have a d3 day course as they are to addictive


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hope said:


> im going to have to go soon as my eyes are hurting me lol


right mrs you go im sure there will be another shift here to keep me occupied shortly :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

yeah im going to call it a night i think night people take care


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

hope said:


> yeah im going to call it a night i think night people take care


night chickadee xx see ya tomorrow some point x


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Elzz said:


> the doc gives me tamazapan when they dont clear.. long story ... but works only have a d3 day course as they are to addictive


Wish my doc had prescribed that, I was having sleeping problems and an increase in my partial seizures but every time I asked him about anti-seizure medications, he said he couldn't prescribe them without the neurologists permission.

I remember one night when it was bad, couldn't get to sleep at all that night and was having far too many partial seizures, so I searched for a solution online and read a load of articles. Eventually I found out about Topamax for headaches which is also an anti-seizure medication.
I knew after what he said he wouldn't just prescribe it like that, so I was sneaky. He liked to think that I was stupid as did the neurologists which annoyed me, made a complaint about two particular bad neurologists.
So I asked for something for my headaches even though I knew they wouldn't work. Next week, I came back and asked for something else as they didn't work. And the next week I asked for Topamax for my headaches (he looked surprised). He said I could try them but advised me against it - well with the amount of partial seizures I was getting I ignored his advice and he prescribed them.

Now the neurologists and my doctor realise that the Topamax is helping and don't want me to come off it, yet I had to trick my doctor to get it, they really didn't want me to start any anti seizure drugs, went years without any treatment. That to me is them admitting they were wrong to deny the treatment.

Oh and should you be typing and driving a hovercraft? It will be a hovercrash if you don't watch where you're going!


----------



## snifferdog (Nov 12, 2011)

hope said:


> hmmmm wonder who that is


Someone on here on another thread said your old account was called Kelseye. So I looked at your Kelseye account to find out about you, no mystery. You are a feisty one lol Hope/Kel/Kelseye. :scared:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

davidc said:


> I haven't got a clue who anybody is on Twitter. lol


I am the same as on here



albert 1970 said:


> ive resigned from twitter....dont get it!


Lightweight, typical man give up at the first hurdle, you only joined yesterday morning


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

I have Twitter, I use it alot. Thump, thump :thumbup: My daughter showed me how.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> I have Twitter, I use it alot. Thump, thump :thumbup: My daughter showed me how.


sooooo is it Mr or Mrs

Elzz or Albert??????? cos you're only Asingh about right.....


----------



## babybel (Aug 25, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> sooooo is it Mr or Mrs
> 
> Elzz or Albert??????? cos you're only Asingh about right.....


from other posts? i would say albert 
i think i feel sick


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I thought it was albert last night


----------



## babybel (Aug 25, 2011)

well if that is him, he has another one too, offline, he is here now lurking
creepy.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> sooooo is it Mr or Mrs
> 
> Elzz or Albert??????? cos you're only Asingh about right.....





babybel said:


> from other posts? i would say albert
> i think i feel sick





LolaBoo said:


> I thought it was albert last night





babybel said:


> well if that is him, he has another one too, offline, he is here now lurking
> creepy.


Seems others are on the wavelength as me with this. Get lost Albert we don't want you on h:arf:ere


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> I thought it was albert last night


What is it with these people ah? dozens of user accounts 2 people using the same account!
He has always freaked me out the way he slimes round folk and such a nasty, nasty piece of work!

I bet the fireworks were going off in the albie house last night :lol: can you imagine...'ive been having an affair, im sorry'...(wife) 'where did you meet?'...(mrasing) 'dog chat'..(wife) 'how apt' :thumbup:


----------

